# My face is pale...any tanning lotions?



## Pink_minx (Dec 22, 2005)

_My face is way lighter than my body, my body is much tanner and I guess with all the proactive I been using it some what bleaches it...I mean that is what I think.  But anyways I wanted to know what  good fake tanning lotion would be safe for my face?  Im not sure about spray tanning lotions but any advice?? 

Thanks!
_​


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 22, 2005)

There's a thread on this already, bumped it up for you:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=29985


----------

